# Sock Shoe Dilemma



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

What do you do?


----------



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

this actually reminds me of an episode of all in the family


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Socks first, then shoes, left to right.

I don't care if Archie Bunker thinks I'm insane, I'm not hopping around on one shoe clad foot to escape a fire.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I wonder if it's genetic how we choose to clad our feet?

Is it learned from watching those around you?

Does it depend if you are right or left handed?

So many deciding factors 

Its a bit like drying yourself after a wash...everyone is different to a certain extent, but as you get older, the routine probably remains constant.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

OK, I gotta ask, whatever made you think to ask this question?


----------



## andydude (Dec 30, 2008)

Wherein lies the dilemma DC - are you caught between a sock and a hard place?


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

do you think they do it differently in Australia?


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

This has got to be one of the most important surveys I've taken:crazy:


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I almost always wear flip-flops, when I can.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't have a set routine.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

And note that I started the off-topic thread, the most relevant thread ever.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Jock....Weird things spark into the brain in the wee sleepless hours....this was one of them I acted on. It was the safest option 

But aren't we all glad I did? Now people are thinking about it when the feet cladding time of the day comes along....:crazy:


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Gunnar - we just bung our feet into a couple of Kangaroo's pouches and hop along into work :bounce: ....so I was wondering what the rest of the world does 


Yeti, your thread is much more complex than mine. I just talk about feet


----------



## bryanj (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeti: Same here, and with most of my shoes I just go sockless anyhow. But when the time is nigh to be donning multiple layers of footwear, its left, left, right, right for me.

And it was actually Mike (Rob Reiner) who suggested hopping on one foot so it stays dry. I am totally down with that logic.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

Is this a Tasmanian question?

Actually, the first one on is the closest. Another thing is i dislike open shoes to point of almost being phobic.

Must be 17 odd years of being in kitchens.


----------



## willie24 (Aug 13, 2008)

Left shoe - left sock - right shoe - right sock. That way I don't have to worry about tripping on my laces. Little tough on socks though...


Living on the edge,

Willie


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Lol Willie....I was waiting for someone to say that. It polishes your shoes at the same time that way 

Nick.Shu.....guess it is a Tassie question. One head was asleep and the other was free to think of very intelligent questions

P.S. This will not make sense to many of our overseas friends... It is said (by Mainlanders...(the ones on the big island) that Tasmanians (the ones on the smalll island) are so inbred that they've mutated into growing 2 heads each. Glad we cleared that up


----------

